# Recovering Your Account



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Our migration from MyBB to vBulletin went rather smoothly, with most everything porting over without a hitch. Unfortunately, vBulletin is not able to import passwords due to conflicting security hashes, and as such to recover your Fur Affinity Forum password you will need to perform a password reset.

*To recover your account do the following:*
Enter your Username into the "User Name" field and then click the "Login" button.
The system will report "You have entered an invalid username or password.". This is normal. Click the link in the "Forgotten your password? Click here!" phrase to start the password recovery phase.
The link will take you to a password recovery box. Simply type in the e-mail address from your account then click the "Request Username / Password Now" and an e-mail will be dispatched to you.
Follow the instructions in the e-mail to reset your password.
Enjoy your foruming. 
*NEW FORUM FAQ*
*Q:* I requested a password reset but never got the e-mail.
*A:* First, be sure and check your spam folder. The e-mails will come from "*Fur Affinity Forums" *(noreply@forums.furaffinity.net) with the subject line of "* Your login details for Fur Affinity Forums". Please note that e-mails can take up to 15 minutes to arrive.*

*Q:* I am still having trouble recovering my account or my username reports my e-mail address is incorrect?
*A:* If you need assistance recovering your forum account please e-mail dragoneer@thedragoneer.com with your forum ID, e-mail address and any other useful information, and I will follow up on how to recover your account. Please give up to 48 hours for a response. Again, be sure and include your forum ID from the original forums or I won't be able to assist!
_*DO NOT E-MAIL ME YOUR PASSWORD! *Some of you have been e-mailing your password when attempting to recover your account; we can recover and reset your account without it.

For your own security *do not ever give your password to any the staff members of any website.* If need be, admins can reset your passwords on their own. If anybody ever asks or requests your password do not give it out to them, even if they are legitimate. Doing so can risk the integrity of your account._​ Before e-mailing, please follow the above steps. If you have not followed the above steps I will kindly point you back to this thread. Help me help you.


----------



## leeter (Apr 28, 2008)

You should sticky this thread or at least a link to this thread on the front page it would have saved much aggravation.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 28, 2008)

leeter said:


> You should sticky this thread or at least a link to this thread on the front page it would have saved much aggravation.


It is. 

It's linked from the front page of Fur Affinity and it's linked in the Welcome message that appears to all non-logged in users to the forum.


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad to know that I wasn't crazy when I entered my password correctly and it didn't work. x3


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 6, 2008)

God I feel dumb... >.<


----------

